# Flipkart's trials: Myntra Sales dip 10% in app-only mode



## swatkats (May 21, 2015)

*Flipkart's trials: Myntra Sales dip 10% in app-only mode in less than a week!*



> Myntra.com, India's largest online fashion retailer, has seen a 10% drop in sales since it shut its website and turned a mobile app-only etailer last week. The company, owned by Flipkart, had factored in such a decline and hoped to return to the level of sales prior to the move in the coming weeks, according to a source. Its closest rivals, Snapdeal and Amazon, however, said they had no plans to wind up their websites and focus only on mobile phone users.
> 
> 
> Myntra, which reportedly generates more than 90% of its traffic and 70% of its orders from its mobile app, closed down its website last Friday and moved to a mobile-only platform.
> ...



FK bansals are keeping their brand Safe, Before implementing anything they do trials on other brands and now is the time of myntra, Never seen such people with low life.


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

First thing which a Company does after buying another company is lower it's market cap. Testing app-only mode for Myntra looks to me a playground for FK apparently.

Why not FK gift a smartphone to everyone who doesn't already have a smartphone first. How can FK close down it's website which made them *a brand* in the first place, is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2015)

That is why the Flip Kart...it will Flip other brands fortune


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2015)

*Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

Idiots Myntra.

Such a move is only sinister and stupid.

Source: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now - The Economic Times



> NEW DELHI: Myntra.com, India's largest online fashion retailer, has seen a 10% drop in sales since it shut its website and turned a mobile app-only etailer last week. The company, owned by Flipkart, had factored in such a decline and hoped to return to the level of sales prior to the move in the coming weeks, according to a source. Its closest rivals, Snapdeal and Amazon, however, said they had no plans to wind up their websites and focus only on mobile phone users.
> 
> "Our data shows that there are still many customers who use PCs to shop online. We do not want to force our customers to use one specific medium to shop on Snapdeal," a Snapdeal spokesperson said.
> 
> ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

why these e-tailers have begun emphasising so much on apps? myntra ofcourse went overboard!


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

The purpose is very sinister.

They are systematically trying to reduce competition. When people start using apps, they might not use the web for shopping and thus might try to become the only gateway for shopping.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> That is why the Flip Kart...it will Flip other brands fortune


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

hmm. as in, no 'distraction' for potential customers towards their competition by way of shopping through an app? these e-tailers are anyway not known for fairplay, but if they change the mode to 'app only', perhaps they are bound to suffer a setback, like myntra; taking the very much price-conscious (Indian) netizens/e-customers for fools.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

why 2 threads?

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/191559-flipkarts-trials-myntra-sales-dip-10-app-only-mode.html


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

Damn!

Ok my bad.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]'s comment in other thread, made me rofl.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2015)

Have you seen their App-Rap series of videos on youtube?

Such cringe.

Here's an example:



- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> First thing which a Company does after buying another company is lower it's market cap. Testing app-only mode for Myntra looks to me a playground for FK apparently.
> 
> Why not FK gift a smartphone to everyone who doesn't already have a smartphone first. How can FK close down it's website which made them *a brand* in the first place, is beyond my understanding.



They are trying to thin out the competition.

They are trying to be the only gateway for online shopping. With the app, they hope that people will only use it and not go to the web and their competitors sites.

It is systematic and sinister.


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They are trying to thin out the competition.
> 
> They are trying to be the only gateway for online shopping. With the app, they hope that people will only use it and not go to the web and their competitors sites.
> 
> It is systematic and sinister.



Yep. Quoting this from other thread:




Vyom said:


> Mobiles are the most personal thing that people have today and which they carry everywhere, even toilets.
> 
> So a person visiting a site (after registration) probably gives following information to the online retailers:
> 1. Name, Age, Address, Ph No
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2015)

I force stopped the notification from flipkart app. It was getting annoying to a point where I got frustrated. And there is not an option to stop notification from the app. Neither a filter based on the section for which I can choose the notification to show up.

I feel the experience of browsing stuff on website is much better than the convenience of app. 

The emphasis should be on responsive design rather than making access exclusive to app.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

Exactly. There's no option of "comparing" products on mobile apps in WP. I hope, its same in iOS/Android apps too.
Website is the best option in such cases. With the plugins like buyhatke, one can easily compare prices for a product across most shopping websites and buy on their choice.

Mobile apps sucks, on such scenario.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Flipkart's trials: Myntra Sales dip 10% in app-only mode in less than a week!*

I don't actually see much use of a mobile app if you actually have a desktop at home unless you are stuck up at some remote place or have to buy something urgently outside. It's simply not convenient enough or as safe as a desktop.

Secondly, the desktop site and browser have lot more options and functions along with the ability to multitask and see reviews and prices of the same product at the same time. 
Thirdly, pictures of products are more clearer and high resolution compared to mobiles low res small screens.
And lastly, it's true that mobile have penetrated to rural areas as well. Where people might not have access to compete desktops. But, did anyone cared to find out how many of that remote population actually buy online?
As far as I can tell. Those people either dont buy internet packs as they are costly or they dont have bank accounts or their region might not be serviceable at all. Or they just use there mobiles for calls as they are not much aware as to how to use there smartphones completely.

According to me, the mobile penetration thing is complete BS. As, those figures have been put there just to show better numbers. The majority or bulk of online purchase still happens from people in urban or semi urban areas where internet access with broadband have already penetrated. I doubt that any remote area where only 2G or 3G is present would have a sizable online customer presence.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 22, 2015)

yes, there could be exceptions, but assuming that people from rural or/and remote areas too purchase online would be like the height of assumption! also, already these e-tailers and courier-agencies find it tough to deliver the products without any issues in just tier 2/3 cities, then what to talk about small towns and villages.

also, i don't think there would be many in urban areas who would simply browse an e-tailer's app for products, select one, and just place the order and be done with it. most of us compare the prices of what we want to buy on different portals, use add-ons as well to check the lowest prices, look for offers, etc. these take browsing on websites. that's why i wrote earlier that these e-tailers perhaps take us for fools thinking that when we've an itch to buy something we will just log on to their apps and simply place the order before/without doing any searching on various sites, in case their sole intention to push for more app-usage is to restrict the consumers to just their portal(s) alone.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> *most of us compare the prices of what we want to buy on different portals*,





This is the exact reason why this was a stupid idea. I hope Flipkart learns from their mistakes.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2015)

10% drop is too less.

Moving to app-only model has been justified.

Sad for the customers.

I wonder who are these people buying from apps. I dunno anybody who purchases from apps.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 22, 2015)

I am a bit too late on this but can't a ecommerce company not run an app and a site simultaneously?Is it too much of a drain of resources. Why does one need to cease for the other to exist.This was a bit baffling when i heard.

I know a lot of people who have stopped using myntra because its not on the website. Many have moved to sites like jabong/amazon etc. But I am surprised its just a 10% drop. Not a lot really.


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2015)

I also created a thread regarding myntra's app only shopping on the very first day of transformation.
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191430-install-our-app.html

I was hesitant atfirst but it felt good afterwards and placed two orders.Also there were some in app game which will enable s to score some products for free.I guess we need some more time to evaluate.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Is it too much of a drain of resources.



No, its not. Since the backend system (databases, web services, APIs et al) is common for both the website and the app. This is also where most of the maintenance occurs. Besides this, the website and the apps mostly need changes in design but not anything else other than that. Expenses for both is more or less the same. In fact apps could be more expensive since you need to port the app across different platforms which have different architectures while the website is more or less the same across all platforms.

It could be that they are sustaining losses and want to get rid of the website team, which is why they are moving to apps only. That or they want to bring their services closer to the customers than their competitors so that people would prefer to use the app than go on the web, where they risk customers going to their competitors who might offer lesser prices, etc.

In business, everyone cares about profits. No one cares about convenience.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> I also created a thread regarding myntra's app only shopping on the very first day of transformation.
> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191430-install-our-app.html
> 
> I was hesitant atfirst but it felt good afterwards and placed two orders.Also there were some in app game which will enable s to score some products for free.I guess we need some more time to evaluate.



Seems like a gimmick to get more customers hooked.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 22, 2015)

I don't have even myntra app on my phone or tablet ...rarely I shop from app , Only used for recharging if there is some cashback .web version works best for me


----------



## swatkats (May 26, 2015)

*Myntrality mocks myntra
*
*i.imgur.com/lZpPCOA.jpg

*Link*:
Clothing for Men | Buy Clothing for Men Online


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2015)

^^ Damn good website. Gives product code to search from within the app.
If FK moves to this model that would be the way I would like to shop on FK.

And then put up a 1 rating saying, "FK App sucks", I had to use a 3rd party website.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

swatkats said:


> *Link*:
> Clothing for Men | Buy Clothing for Men Online



 Makkhichoose project 

and FK is kanjoose


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2015)

swatkats said:


> *Myntrality mocks myntra
> *
> *i.imgur.com/lZpPCOA.jpg
> 
> ...


Won't they be sued by Flipkart?


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Myntra sales dip 10% in app-only mode, rivals Amazon, Snapdeal, eBay to play safe for now*



GhorMaanas said:


> hmm. as in, no 'distraction' for potential customers towards their competition by way of shopping through an app? these e-tailers are anyway not known for fairplay, but if they change the mode to 'app only', perhaps they are bound to suffer a setback, like myntra; taking the very much price-conscious (Indian) netizens/e-customers for fools.



I agree with you. If FK wants to make them as APP only then let it be. This only bring their downfall [ provided others don't follow the trend ].


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2015)

And FK went minimal


----------

